# 11" Solo Piraya



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Here's the Piraya I picked up Saturday from Impalass.Here's some better pics.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nice colours , sick fish , i might get one to my future shoal l


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

nice, you grabbing some more fish soon?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks, No more fish in the near future but when I do it'll be 2 more piraya around the size of this one. I'm goin to take some more pics 2nite it's hard to in the daytime at my place.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

cool looking piraya


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I would keep him solo he looks good.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

oh i didnt see the title being solo piraya. Yea he looks nice, thats a big tank for a solo lol! anyways nice pickup


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Whats the tank size


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

the tank is a 180.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice tank

Whats the blue rubbermaid looking thing used for?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pickup Gotti, you'll enjoy it even more than your old cariba.

The new tank looks great aswell


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

thats an awesome fish. Congrats man.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nice fish there thay are my favorite


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> Whats the blue rubbermaid looking thing used for?


It holds my nets, sponges for cleaning the glass and my syphoning hose for cleaning the tank.


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Young Gotti said:


> > Whats the blue rubbermaid looking thing used for?
> 
> 
> It holds my nets, sponges for cleaning the glass and my syphoning hose for cleaning the tank.


i thought it was DIY sump lol


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

wizardslovak said:


> > Whats the blue rubbermaid looking thing used for?
> 
> 
> It holds my nets, sponges for cleaning the glass and my syphoning hose for cleaning the tank.


i thought it was DIY sump lol
[/quote]

Yeah same thats why I asked.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking setup... and nice 'flames!'


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

like the background.... i caunt tell is that like a stick on background?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> like the background.... i caunt tell is that like a stick on background?


Ya just your normal background you buy and tape it to the back of the tank.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Young Gotti said:


> > like the background.... i caunt tell is that like a stick on background?
> 
> 
> Ya just your normal background you buy and tape it to the back of the tank.


Probably the coolest 'tape on' background I've ever seen on a piranha tank.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow beautiful fish man, thats a keeper. 
congrats on that!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks for the nice compliments everyone.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking piraya. flames are looking sexy


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

nice piraya. grow that sucker out


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

> nice piraya. grow that sucker out


That's what I'm planning on


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i figured







maybe like frankenstein one day


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Hopefully.


----------

